# Kehre - Abgang über Vorderrad



## Heiko123 (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab's mal wieder (seit langem) geschafft an ein und der selben Stelle mit zwei unterschiedlichen Rädern nen Abgang über das Vorderrad zu machen. :-(

Siehe mal Video: 





- bisher hab ich bei diesen Kehren über schön den Arsch nach hinten genommen, so dass der Hebel am Vorerrad gering ist
- Ja ich hab da, bei solchen Kehren mit losem Untergrund, auch noch Schiss, das mir das Vorderrad wegschmiert, deshalb lege ich das Rad auch nur zögernd in die Kurve
- mir klappt dann immer das Vorderrad ein, wie ein schweizer Taschenmesser

Bin ich zu Schnell, für diese Art von Lenkereinschlag?
Wie kann ich es Besser machen, trotz "Angst"faktor?


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Juli 2018)

Mehr Druck auf's Vorderrad
Äusseres Pedal nach unten
Bike in die Kurve neigen
Hüfte eindrehen
Schwerpunkt tief halten
Vordermann überholen und herzhaft lachen 
Die Kurve hättest du übrigens deutlich weiter aussen anfahren sollen. So stark solltest du auch nicht einlenken. Richtungsänderung durch neigen des Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (9. Juli 2018)

Mit Bike neigen ist hier wirklich nur das Bike gemeint! Du legst dich in dem Video selbst viel zu weit vom Aufstandspunkt der Reifen nach innen in die Kurve. Zumindest wenn die Kurve so flach und wenig bis gar keinen Anlieger besitz, in diesen gelten andere Regeln....


----------



## Basti138 (9. Juli 2018)

Du hätts kurz vor dem Sturz die Vorderbremse aufmachen sollen


----------



## xyzHero (9. Juli 2018)

Von den restlichen Basics mal abgesehen, Bremsen und Lenken gleichzeitig ist meist eine schlechte Idee...
Auf dem losen Untergrund verkeilt sich das Vorderrad auch mal schnell (gräbt sich ein) wenn es nicht rollt. Dadurch verstärkt sich die Lenkbwegung bis 90° und der dynamische Abstieg über den Lenker ist die Folge.

*Lösung*: Vor der Kurve bremsen und mit so wenig Bremseinsatz wie möglich durch die Kurve durch. Im Steilen gelände natürlich noch ein wenig schwieriger als in deinem Beispiel. Fahrrad neigen und kurvenäußeres Pedal runter sind natürlich auch hilfreich.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Chainzuck (10. Juli 2018)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Bin ich zu Schnell, für diese Art von Lenkereinschlag?
> Wie kann ich es Besser machen, trotz "Angst"faktor?


Für den Untergrund und mit der Technik bist du zu schnell. Deine ganze Körperposition sagt eigentlich "ich will gerade aus fahren", dann drehst du einfach den lenker ein, aber das ganze System will weiter geradeaus, das kann das Vorderrad auf dem Untergrund kaum schaffen.

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen. Trau dich das Rad unter dir in die Kurve zu kippen! Dabei den Kurven inneren Arm möglichst gestreckt lassen und den äußeren beugen, also genau andersrum wie auf deinem Bild, dann kann es das Vorderrad auch nicht so einklappen. Etwas Lenkeinschlag ist natürlich nötig. Probier mal mit gestrecktem inneren Arm den Lenker etwas einzuschlagen, damit das funktioniert dreht sich automatisch deine Schulter und Hüftachse etwas in die Kurve und das Bike legt sich. Auch kurzes einlenken in Gegenrichtung vor der Kurve legt das Bike automatisch in die Richtige Position, einfach mal ausprobieren!

Für Angst vorm wegrutschen machst du schon richtig das Bein raus, aber weil dein Schwerpunkt schon viel zu weit in der Kurve liegt kannst du das Rad nicht mehr mit dem Bein aufrichten. Wenn du das Bike wirklich unter dir neigst, kannst du es suoer mit dem Fuß wieder aufrichten falls es rutschen solle.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2018)

Im Fahrtechnik Kursen bekommt man beigebracht das Bike zu neigen und sich nicht mit dem Körper in die Kurve zu legen. Der Kurveninnerre Arm ist dabei fast gestreckt, bei dir ist der äußere Arm gestreckt. Probier es mal als Trockenübung aus. Im Stand (Füße auf dem Boden) das Rad zu neigen einmal mit gestreckten inneren Arm und einmal mit gestreckten äußeren Arm. Du wirst sehen bei gestreckten äußeren Arm rutscht das Vorderrad viel früher weg. Weil kein Druck aufs Vorderrad wirkt.


----------



## Heiko123 (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,

danke für das Feedback. Prinzipiell neige ich das Bike schon, wenn's der Boden und die Kurven zulassen.
Nur halt bei losen Kehren wills nicht klappen.
(War übrigens in Sölden auf der Broate Line im unteren Bereich, vor der grossen Steilkurve.  )

Werde es mal bewußt das nächste mal auch dort einsetzen, denn wenn des Bike dann doch wegrustchen sollte, denke ich tut es nicht mehr weh als wenn man über den Lenker absteigt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juli 2018)

Also im Prinzip genau umgedreht zum Motorradfahren mit schleifenden Knien 
Eine kehre kann ich hier übrigends nicht erkennen, das ist doch eine Kurve


----------



## Ralf_T (20. Juli 2018)

täuscht das, oder fährst Du im Sitzen? ansonsten wie schon weiter oben geschrieben wurde- gerade auf dem rutschigen Untergrund solltest Du das Rad Neigen und die Seitenstollen benutzen..


----------



## Herr Latz (21. Juli 2018)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> - bisher hab ich bei diesen Kehren über schön den Arsch nach hinten genommen, so dass der Hebel am Vorerrad gering ist


Das ist leider falsch. Gerade bei solchen offenen Kurven mit wenig Grip drauf schaun dass genug Druck auf dem Lenker und damit auf dem Vorderrad ist. Hat ja bastifunbiker auch schon als ersten Punkt genannt. Was ein geringer Hebel am Vorderrad sein soll weis ich leider nicht.
Ansonsten schließe ich mich den Leuten an die sich für Kurve von außen anfahren und Rad drücken ausgesprochen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (4. August 2018)

Sieht das nur so aus oder fahrt ihr beide im sitzen ?

Hab mir das Video jetzt ein paar mal angeguckt aber für mich ist da einiges im argen. Solltest wirklich mal über einen Fahrtechnikkurs nachdenken.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. August 2018)

Herr Latz schrieb:


> Gerade bei solchen offenen Kurven mit wenig Grip drauf schaun dass genug Druck auf dem Lenker und damit auf dem Vorderrad ist.



Druck auf dem Vorderrad ja, aber sicher nicht über den Lenker. Und wenn dann bitte nur über den äusseren Griff sonst schiebt er das Vorderrad doch nur mit Ansage weg. Ansonsten bitte zentral über dem Bike stehen und den Druck über die Füsse einleiten. Und das wichtigste was hier noch keiner gesagt hat: Blickführung. Sobald es in die Kurve reingeht den Körper eindrehen und den Blick Richtung Kurvenausgang richten.


----------



## berkel (6. August 2018)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Druck auf dem Vorderrad ja, aber sicher nicht über den Lenker.


Anders als über Druck auf den Lenker geht es ja nicht. Wenn die Hände lastfrei sind balanciert man mit dem Körperschwerpunkt über der Tretlagerachse und die Radlastverteilung VR/HR hängt dann nur von der Bikegeometrie und Hangneigung ab. Es macht auch im Prinzip keinen Unterschied ob man einseitig auf den Lenker drückt, innen oder außen, weil sich das Gesamtsystem Fahrer+Bike nur über die Reifen (einspurig) abstützt (so wie es für den Anpressdruck auch egal ist ob das Bike oder der Fahrer in die Schräglage lehnt). Der vermeintlich anschauliche Test, neben dem Bike stehend zu drücken, zählt nicht weil es dann eben kein gemeinsames System mehr ist und der schwere Fahrer selbst neben dem leichten Bike auf dem Boden steht.

"Druck auf den Lenker" sollte nur nicht so verstanden werden, dass man sich konstant mit gestreckten Armen auf den Lenker lehnt, sondern "situativ dynamisch".

Das vom TE geschilderte Problem liegt im Lenken mit evtl. gleichzeitigem Bremsen. Oberhalb von Schrittgeschwindigkeit sollte man ein Zweirad immer durch Neigen lenken und immer vor, aber nicht in der Kurve Bremsen (max. bis in die Kurveneinleitung, aber nicht mehr am Scheitelpunkt).


----------



## dopero (6. August 2018)

Mach bitte einen Fahrtechnikkurs.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. August 2018)

berkel schrieb:


> Anders als über Druck auf den Lenker geht es ja nicht.



Doch, meiner Meinung nach schon.



berkel schrieb:


> "Druck auf den Lenker" sollte nur nicht so verstanden werden, dass man sich konstant mit gestreckten Armen auf den Lenker lehnt, sondern "situativ dynamisch".



Aber genau so wird es in der Regel verstanden. Daher finde ich es irreführend es so zu formulieren. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man den Lenker immer so lastfrei wie möglich führen sollte. Mit der richtigen Körperspannung lässt sich das Bike sehr gut über Druck auf die Pedale führen und sogar lenken. Die Druckverteilung zwischen Vorderrad und Hinterrad variiere ich dann über die Körperposition. Klar hat die Bikegeometrie da einen Einfluss drauf, aber der Fahrer noch viel mehr. Erfordert halt auch gute Beweglichkeit in Hüfte, Knie und Fussgelenken. Vor allem seitlich. Sowie entsprechende Rumpfmuskulatur. 

Und natürlich macht es einen Unterschied ob man aussen oder innen oder gleichmässig auf den Lenker "drückt". "Druck auf dem Lenker" führen die meisten so aus, dass sie das Vorderrad mit Gewalt nach aussen schieben. Deswegen sollte man diese Formulierung meiner Meinung nach aus dem Fahrtechnikjargon streichen.


----------



## schlamar (6. August 2018)

berkel schrieb:


> so wie es für den Anpressdruck auch egal ist ob das Bike oder der Fahrer in die Schräglage lehnt


Das ist - mit Verlaub - völliger Blödsinn. Der leichteste Teil sollte sich in die Kurve neigen. Beim MTB das Bike, beim Motorad der Fahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (6. August 2018)

Ich finde es super, dass die Diskussion nicht lächerlich wird.


----------



## bad_fox (6. August 2018)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> schön den Arsch nach hinten genommen


Je weniger ein Rad belastet ist umso leichter rutscht es weg. Du hast das Vorderrad entlastet, also kein Wunder, dass es weggerutscht ist.


----------



## berkel (6. August 2018)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Doch, meiner Meinung nach schon.


Stell dich aufs Bike und nimm die Hände vom Lenker. Dann kannst du nur mit dem Schwerpunkt Lotrecht über dem (drehbaren) Tretlager stehen, sonst kippst du nach vorn oder nach hinten. Dabei ist dann die Radlastverteilung durch die Geometrie (Abstand Tretlager-VR / Tretlager-HR) und ggf. Hangneigung festgelegt. Anders geht es physikalisch nicht.



schlamar schrieb:


> Das ist - mit Verlaub - völliger Blödsinn. Der leichteste Teil sollte sich in die Kurve neigen. Beim MTB das Bike, beim Motorad der Fahrer...


Nette Formulierung.

Ich sprach vom Anpressdruck, nicht von Fahrtechnik/-dynamik. Klar macht das konkret beim Fahren einen Unterschied, insbesondere im Gelände und mit Stollenreifen (Profilanordnung). Beim Supermoto legt man übrigens das Bike häufig in die Kurve, trotz schwerem Bike.


----------



## Herr Latz (6. August 2018)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man den Lenker immer so lastfrei wie möglich führen sollte.


Der Meinung kannst du ja sein, aber dann passiert dir halt ab ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit das gleiche wie dem TE. Einfache Physik. Außer du fährst propain.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. August 2018)

Herr Latz schrieb:


> Der Meinung kannst du ja sein, aber dann passiert dir halt ab ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit das gleiche wie dem TE. Einfache Physik. Außer du fährst propain.



Ab ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit passiert das wohl jedem. Einfache Physik.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. August 2018)

https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/how-to-ride-flat-turns-at-maximum-speed-44673/

https://www.redbull.com/us-en/5-top-tips-for-better-cornering-technique

https://www.mbr.co.uk/news/how-to-ride-flat-corners-336020






So viel zu "Druck auf den Lenker"...


----------



## NobbyRalph (7. August 2018)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Sieht das nur so aus oder fahrt ihr beide im sitzen ?
> 
> Hab mir das Video jetzt ein paar mal angeguckt aber für mich ist da einiges im argen. Solltest wirklich mal über einen Fahrtechnikkurs nachdenken.



Das sehe ich genauso. Schon alleine das "Mit-Laufen" mit dem kurven-inneren Fuß sieht nach gröberen Fahrtechnik-Defiziten aus.
Was aber nicht heisst, dass die Kurve (Kehre ist es keine) nicht evtl. in Reality fieser ist, als es auf dem Video aussieht.


----------



## Wassertrinker (7. August 2018)

Ob man unbedingt einen Kurs brauch weis ich nicht. Kostet viel Geld und lernen tut man eher durch oft machen. 

Vieles kann man in Videos anschauen.


----------



## NobbyRalph (7. August 2018)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Ob man unbedingt einen Kurs brauch weis ich nicht. Kostet viel Geld und lernen tut man eher durch oft machen.



Wie schreiben...


----------



## scratch_a (7. August 2018)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Ob man unbedingt einen Kurs brauch weis ich nicht. Kostet viel Geld und lernen tut man eher durch oft machen.
> 
> Vieles kann man in Videos anschauen.



Ist mit Sicherheit auch individuell.

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass für mich alle besuchten Kurse was gebracht hatten. Und das obwohl ich viele Videos und auch Bücher angeschaut habe. So kleine "Fehler" merkt man oft selber gar nicht, die schleichen sich dann ein und man wird sie nur schwer los. Man kommt zwar in vielen Situationen damit zu recht, aber wenn man in seinen Grenzbereich kommt, machen dann Kleinigkeiten eben viel aus. 

Man darf/sollte auch nicht erwarten, dass man durch einen Kurs danach alles kann. Jedoch wird einem bewusst, worauf man achten muss und was man wie richtig üben sollte/kann. 
Letztendlich muss es dann jeder selber umsetzen und üben.

Und jeder muss selber wissen, ob er einen Kurs mitmachen will und entscheiden, ob es für ihn was bringt oder nicht. Kommt ja auch noch drauf an, wo man selber steht, was man fahren will, wo man den Kurs macht, welche Leute in dem Kurs dabei sind, ... . Gibt viele Faktoren, die einen Kurs erfolgreich oder eher scheitern lassen können. Aber generell zu sagen, kostet viel und Videos anschauen tut es genauso, halte ich persönlich für eher gewagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (8. August 2018)

Kurs ja oder nein hängt sicher auch damit zusammen, ob man Fahren lernen will.
Das Video anschauen bringt nix so lange niemand dabei ist, der dir sagt was du anders machst als im Video. Ebenso von Besseren lernen, auch da muss jemand schauen.

Ein Kurs ist immer erst mal öde weil man, bei einem guten Kurs, einen Tag auf dem Parkplatz rumhampelt. Was du an diesem Tag aber in kleinen Schritt lernst, ist alles was du immer wieder brauchst.
Natürlich gibt es Naturtalente nur selten beginnen die aber im Alter des
Threaderstellers.
Zum Inhalt. Im ersten Post steht alles. Wenn du, @Heiko123  Ski oder Board fährst, stell Dir vor die Stollen deines Reifens sind die Kante und da muss Druck drauf. Genau wie bei Ski und Board braucht es dazu nicht die Hände sondern eher Gewicht also Oberkörper tief und Arme raus.
Zum Lenker. Der wird vernünftig festgehalten aber kein Druck ausgeübt, weder innen noch außen. Innen Druck - lowsider, außen Druck - Rad fährt aus der Kurve raus


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2018)

Ich kenne es bisher von *jedem *der belegten Fahrtechnikkurse so:
Man trifft Gleichgesinnte, die i.d.R. auch auf ähnlichem Niveau agieren.
Man tauscht sich aus, hört und sieht interessiert den Aus- und Vorführungen des Coaches *und auch der Mitfahrer(innen) *zu und lernt sowohl aus eigenen Fehlern, als auch denen der anderen.
Interesse, Neugierde, Offenheit machen es leichter, schneller zu lernen und mehr Spaß, das erlernte zu wiederholen und das Selbstvertrauen zu steigern, bekannte Probleme zu überwinden und sich leichter und entspannter neuen fahrtechnischen Herausforderungen zu nähern.


----------

